# Just got back from New Orleans!!



## divinewind_007 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, my team consisting of 15 EMS units and 30 people just got back home. We were one of the groups evacuting the hopitals in New Orleans and Layfayete. Me and my partner were tasked mainly with University Hospital in New Orleans. We took NICU patients to Baton Rouge. At the end we went to layfayette and transported a couple up north to Pineville. Who else was there?? Was this your first time thee and if so how was it better or worse than before. This was my first time going down and I know it was a wild situation but felt communications and accountability could use alot of work.


----------



## EMTSteve (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome back.
Good thing god didn't flush you.

My friend got sent down to Texas to stage for 2 weeks. He says they have done a whole lot of nothing!!

I wish I went!! Full pay 24/7 !!


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sounds like "DESERT STORM" to me!*

How was the support for y'all? Did they have repair facilites for vehicles, adequate dining and billeting, and enough batteries?
USO show?


----------



## Jon (Sep 8, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> How was the support for y'all? Did they have repair facilites for vehicles, adequate dining and billeting, and enough batteries?


Even better - did you get enough red beans and rice, gumbo, and jambalaya to last you for the next several years? Did you do anything for breakfast other than biscuitsj and sausage gravy?



mycrofft said:


> USO show?


Last time round (Katrina in 2005) some of our guys went out to Hooters the night before we left... in our orange t-shirts.

Of course, they didn't take me. Not fair. I was the only under-21 with the crew.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 8, 2008)

Jon said:


> Last time round (Katrina in 2005) some of our guys went out to Hooters the night before we left... in our orange t-shirts.




LOL.. my husband the other day was wearing his FEMA polo shirt from his time in MI post Katrina... He pointed to the emblem and said.. "Howdy ma'am, I'm with the government and I'm here to help!" When we both quit laughing he told me that they seldom wore the shirts down there, too much grief from the citizenry.


----------



## Jon (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice.

I remember attending a lecture at EMSToday the year after, and listening to the New Orleans EMS folks.

They presented an interesting theory about how to assess someone who says "I'm from the Government and I'm here to help".

Look at their shoes. If they are wearing boots... they _*are *_probably there to help. If they are wearing fancy loafers... they are there to create bureaucracy. (I know Max Weber say's bureaucracy is part of life... but needless bureaucracy is bad).


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 8, 2008)

*Hang on to your CERT packs, it ain't over yet.*

Did I ask if anyone else is C.E.R.T. trained?

I think we ought to sue Africa, they keep throwing those low pressure centers at us because they don't get busy and fix up that Sahara thingee. Obvious negligence.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 9, 2008)

lol...........


----------



## divinewind_007 (Sep 9, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> How was the support for y'all? Did they have repair facilites for vehicles, adequate dining and billeting, and enough batteries?
> USO show?




They still need alot of work getting it run correctly. We run 60 hours straight. Breaks were not given. There was no accuantibility of personell. Also, there were no supply of fuel. They need to have refueling stations set up because on Sat. everything in new orleans was out of fuel or closed. we were running up 40 to 50 miles north of new orleans to find fuel. We talked to some of the new orleans ems and they said it was going alot better than it had in the past. It still needs improvement but maybe it will continue to get better.


----------



## tjbroussard (Sep 24, 2008)

Just a note from those of us at Acadian...THANK YOU for coming!  I tell you it was amazing.  I was still in the Air Force for Katrina, but saw the videos, and now saw the help we got from everywhere.  It was overwhelming....
For Hurricane Ike, I ended up on a unit evacuating Orange, TX to Texarkana, TX....long haul but brought back memories from my "first tour" here at Acadian.....


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 24, 2008)

*To coin a phrase...*

"Lessez bontemps Code-trois!"

:blush:


----------

